# Memory - intelligence or wisdom?



## Queenie (Apr 19, 2003)

Is memory considered an intelligence check or a wisdom check.. or something else all together?

Is there somewhere in one of the core books (or any book) that goes over this?

Thanks!
Queenie


----------



## shilsen (Apr 19, 2003)

I can't think of an actual rule reference, but I'd use Intelligence for it. Since Int measures how well a character "learns and reasons" (PHB pg.9), I think that should be the attribute governing memory too.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 19, 2003)

Yep,  shilsen's got it.  RL intelligence may have nothing to do with it, but D&D Int is a superset of real intelligence.


----------



## DerianCypher (Apr 19, 2003)

I would have to say int as well. Seeing as knowledge skills are int, and knowing something is generally remembering it 

DC


----------



## Drawmack (Apr 19, 2003)

I know this isn't core rule but IMC we use a mechanic called perception. (int bns + wis bns)/2 rounded down. Memory would be a perception check.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Apr 19, 2003)

I used to know this, but I can't remember...


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Apr 19, 2003)

Yea, there are pills now that improve your memory by about 1000% - you must not forget to take them every day, though...


----------



## Spatzimaus (Apr 20, 2003)

It's a Knowledge check for the appropriate subject.  If it's something you don't have ranks in (which means practically everything), it's an untrained Knowledge check, which uses INT.

For further evidence of this, see the Mind's Eye power "Memory Recall", which says the same thing.


----------



## Mahali (Apr 20, 2003)

Wisdom.
Autohypnosis is wisdom based and allows memorization and recall of information.


----------



## fba827 (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm in with the "Intelligence" crowd. 



(not that my opinion matters   )


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 20, 2003)

Intelligence.  At least for the D&D system.  Tis a no brainer, to me.


----------



## Hejdun (Apr 20, 2003)

Wasn't there mention in a rule book of a high intelligence, low wisdom character being a sort of "absent minded professor"?


----------



## Queenie (Apr 20, 2003)

Hejdun said:
			
		

> *Wasn't there mention in a rule book of a high intelligence, low wisdom character being a sort of "absent minded professor"? *




Yes, it's in the players handbook in the section where all the abilities are explained. That is why I am asking this question.

We are currently using an intelligence check for memory, but this explanation would seem to contradict with that.  

Queenie


----------



## hammymchamham (Apr 20, 2003)

wouldn't INT be to remember facts but WIS be where you left your car keys? If so, I have an INT of 14 and WIS of 1


----------



## mmu1 (Apr 20, 2003)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, it's in the players handbook in the section where all the abilities are explained. That is why I am asking this question.
> 
> ...




Being an "absent minded professor" doesn't have to have anything to do with a poor memory - it's all about subconsciously deciding to just ignore certain things.  It's not forgetfulness, it's lack of interest. (or not enough common sense to get their priorities straight)

Hence, high INT, low WIS.


----------



## Norfleet (Apr 21, 2003)

Both. The character must both have simultaneously paid attention to the matter he was trying to remember, such as where he put his car keys, and then actually be able to remember it.

The professor, for instance, cannot remember where he put his keys because he was not paying attention in the first place.

The low-int idiot can't remember because his memory isn't good enough, period.


----------

